# standard poodle vs portugese water dog



## arrow (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi all, 

I am a prospective dog owner and would like to get some expert opinions on the breed choice. 

First of all, about me and my family:

- first-time dog owner (to be)
- family of 4 (wife and kids - 9 and 6)
- living in a single family home with fenced backyard

I'd like to get a dog that is

- medium sized
- minimal shedding
- playful for not overly energetic
- good for first time owner
- good with younger kids (my daughters are quite well-behaving)

I've done some research and narrowed down to two breeds: standard poodle and Portuguese water dog. I've heard many good things about poodles and then I got interested in PWDs as well.

Basically I'd like to know what you think of them as a family dog for a first-time owner and pros/cons of these breeds. If it is too hard to train or quite stubborn and requires a really strong alpha male owner at home (well, I am not one.. ), it's probably not good for my family. We also want to know how much exercise they require. We are willing to take the dog outside for 30 min~1 hour every day, but probably not more than that.

Would appreciate any inputs. Please help us out!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Arrow! Welcome! My husband and I researched dog breeds for quite some time before deciding on a standard poodle. Katie is 8 months and we've had her for about 2 1/2 months and she's been wonderful. She did come with some training - she was house and crate trained, understood the difference between her toys and household objects, and so far hasn't tried to get into anything she shouldn't. She's very biddable and wants nothing more than to please us. We just started obedience classes and she picked up the cues very quickly. Now when she sees us, she'll start offering behaviors without much prompting (not sure that's a good thing, but it sure is cute  ) . My only complaint is that she seems to like my husband more than she likes me 

We briefly considered the PWD, but after some reading more about them, decided they weren't right for us at this time. Many of the descriptions mentioned that they weren't good dogs for first time owners (my husband has dog experience, but I don't) and could be somewhat willful. They also seemed to require more exercise than we can provide. Also, standard poodle breeders appear to be more common than PWD breeders.

If you haven't done so already, I'd suggest contacting the breeder referral person for both breed clubs (PWD and PCA) and talking to a few breeders. I did that before finally deciding on a standard poodle and received tons of great information. You may also want to contact a local breed club or attend some local dog shows to meet more owners and their pups. I "met" some wonderful people through an online poodle forum and found them to be a wealth of information and support.

For general dog information, read through the posts here - especially the stickies on the "first time owner" and "training" sections. I read a few books, _The Dog Whisperer_ and _The Puppy Whisperer_ by Paul Owens, and _How to Behave so Your Dog Behaves_ by Sophia Yin. Just about anything by Patricia McConnell, Jean Donaldson, Karen Pryor, or Patricia Miller will be good. They are all positive reinforcement trainers / behaviorists; their books offer everything from basic training advice to a more scientific understanding of canine behavior and learning. Many will recommend _Before and After You Get Your Puppy_ by Ian Dunbar. It's a great (free online) book, but it really scared me. After reading through the first few sections, I was convinced that a sideways glance would break my puppy. There's a recommended reading list in the dog training section.

I don't think you need to be an "alpha male" to be a good dog guardian, but you do need fair and consistent rules. Everyone in the house needs to be on the same page and the dog needs to know what is expected of him/her. Take a look at the Nothing in Life is Free sticky. It's not so much about being alpha as it is about teaching good manners and taking safety precautions. 

I will say that you may want to consider an adult rather than a puppy. Katie gets a long walk plus some romping in the morning, and another walk or romp in the evening. She could use more, but with work interfering with daylight, it's all we can manage right now. She's very calm inside, but will get rammy if she hasn't been able to burn up excess energy. 

Hope this is helpful. If you want more information about standard poodles, PM me.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

Regarding the two particular breeds at which you're looking, I would echo what Cookie said ... 

PWD's are wonderful dogs, but can be exasperatingly energetic. Although there are always exceptions, the average Portie is not an ideal choice for average first time dog owner.

The only thing I would add with Standard Poodles is that, because of their popularity and the overwhelming number of poor breeders, there is a veritable encyclopaedia of potential health issues, as well as temperament problems. And so, although this could be said of any breed, _make sure you deal with a *good breeder*_.

Best of luck with your search!


----------



## arrow (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for the responses. Very helpful. Looks like poodles will be a better fit for our family. I'll do suggested readings and also meet local breeders to get some more info. Thanks again!


----------



## Elliebell (Mar 13, 2011)

Just wanted to say that although poodles may be lower energy than Portuguese water dogs, they are not low energy dogs. Mine is 9 and sometimes people think I mean 9 months, not 9 years. That being said, they are great for active families because they're always ready to go! I also second that a good breeder is imperative. Poodles are relatively healthy in general, but there are definitely some health concerns a good breeder can minimize.


----------

